# My engine bay clean + few bits painted, polished



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Here is my Seat Ibiza Cupra engine bay after a quick clean, trim and pipes in Black Wow and Autosol for the polished bits.

Also just finished my painted rocker cover and polished the charge pipe.





































Need to fully polish the inlet mani and it will be pretty much finished!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks good mate ish mine looked like that


----------



## strell (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah looks very nice, especially once you finish the inlet mani.
Sore fingers to come though:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, looks superb


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome stuff mate!


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

great job there mate. im so jelous of boost.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

seeing this motor makes me want to go and start my agu motor'd mk4 golf, i haven't driven it for three years! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice and clean.. Great work!


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

definately nice and clean mate autosol does wonders


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent looking bay there, mate - nice work :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

looks good :thumb: but get rid of that BMC we have had cars on the rollers at work that have lost bhp with these :shock:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Now running a Jetex open cone, beleive it or not these flow so much better for these cars. And the dump now is awesome


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Now running a Jetex open cone, beleive it or not these flow so much better for these cars. And the dump now is awesome


we normally recommend this for 1.8T's but we dont do one for a Ibiza yet 










or a piper panel filter 

and your right they do sound good with a open cone and recirc DV. i have to hear them every day :lol:

a forge recirc DV would be an idea too, the standard one goes weak and you dont build up enough boost and atmos DV's are just poop on these engines , also it holds the boost for longer between gear changes with a Forge 007 recirc 

if you ever need anything, mods, advice etc pm me


----------

